# Witness Says Naked Attacker was Chewing on Man's Face



## Makalakumu (May 29, 2012)

http://www.staradvertiser.com/news/breaking/155085385.html?id=155085385



> MIAMI >> A witness says a  naked man chewing on the face of another naked man on a downtown highway  ramp kept eating and growled at a police officer who tried to make him  stop.
> 
> 
> Larry Vega told WSVN-TV  in Miami that he was riding his bicycle Saturday afternoon off the  MacArthur Causeway into downtown Miami when he saw the savage attack on  the bridge's off-ramp. The causeway connects downtown Miami with Miami  Beach.
> ...



WTF!  The Zombie Apocalypse has begun...


----------



## shesulsa (May 29, 2012)

Wtf???


----------



## mmartist (May 29, 2012)

(@_@)..... It has begun


----------



## khuang85 (May 29, 2012)

The Apocylpse already started with the birth of Natalie Portman's baby and Snooki's pregnancy!


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 29, 2012)

Good thing I spent all that money on those Zombie Self Defense classes...


----------



## K-man (May 29, 2012)

Now that's a MA style you could really get your teeth into!   :uhyeah:


----------



## sfs982000 (May 29, 2012)

I guess I better get my Zombie bug-out kit ready, see you guys up north, wayyyyy north


----------



## Flea (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a silver lining to this story. Have you seen this?



> *Doctors say Ronald Poppo, the victim of a face-eating attack in Miami last month, is "doing very well" and is in high spirits. [ ... ] **The Jackson Memorial Foundation has set up a fund to assist Poppo. So far they've raised $15,000.
> *
> Donations can be made through Neighbors 4 Neighbors by calling (305) 597-4404.



It's good to see people rise to the occasion like this.  The guy sounds like quite a fighter.


----------

